# Bloated and red blemishes on Leopard frog



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had a local northern leopard frog for the last few months and as of yesterday noticed a few problems. Normally it is in a much larger enclosure but for the last 3 weeks It has been housed in a less than perfect temporary tank and I believe poor water quality and not providing enough moisture for a proper shed might be the cause. This is not my first problem with a sick pet as last year I was unprepared when my crocodile skink fell sick so I did have a vet able to treat herps this time around. Unfortunately things arent any better as my one vet is on vacation (hurrah!). So any advice/experience would be much appreciated on my next steps to help this beauty.

Physically:
-a noticable amount of bloating
-a few dark reddish blemishes forming on its back
-trouble opening eyes completely

Behavior:
-normally eats crickets before they even land in the enclosure but yesterday allowed them to roam freely and onto him
-spending almost all of its time sitting in the water area but floating in a very odd way not normal to the way it usually is (floating to the side)




























Treatment:
Day 1: I moved it to a quarantine container for a salt bath reasoning behind that was I read the bloating might be caused by to much water being retained by the frog.
Medication: 1L to 12g noniodized salt solution
Results: 24 hrs later
-eyes are now clear
-dark green has changed to light green skin coloration
-visible peices of shed skin floating in water
-red blemishes have formed on its back not present yesterday
-its eating again!

Day 2: Worrying about these new blemishes and not that much of a noticable reduction in the bloating im considering some alternative options
Medication: 

Option 1, Refrigeration 
Based on _If you suspect Aeromonas, a first step might be to lower the temperature at which your pet is held. Among temperate amphibian species (i.e. leopard frogs, Rana pipiens), temperatures of 39 to 41 Fahrenheit have been used to successfully treat infected animals._ Keeping Captive Amphibians Healthy

Option 2, Using Tetracylcine in some sort of solutuion and letting the frog sit in it for a certain amount of time (not sure on exact dosage or time)

Option 3, Using tri-sulfa again in some sort of solution which im not exactly sure of the dosage amount.

Option 4, Using amphibian ringers solution (which I will need to make myself as so far no local vet seems to have any)

Option 5, Keep doing regular salt baths

So if anyone can chime in that would be great maybe a combination of the options could be used or maybe I am using to much/salt or keeping him in the salt for to long? In the meantime I was thinking of changing the salt solution to natural spring water.

Thanks,

I know leopard frogs arent the most exotic frogs but I see that posting this sort of thing might help someone else who runs into these problems with a more common frog.


----------

